# 3 snows and limits of ducks



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Dustin and I headed out this morning for the marsh, the roads were as shizzy as they could be. We got to the boat ramp and everything was frozen solid so we went and found a new place to hunt. It paid off nicely with 2 limits of ducks and 3 snows. Lots of greenheads, gadwalls, pintails, scaup and finally got me a canvasback too.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

ENVY! That is a sweet bunch of birds.


----------



## gooseblaster (Sep 2, 2009)

Awesome!!! Its a cool thing to see all these snows being shot!


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

That is a sweet shot, nice work guys.


----------



## utmarshman (Nov 7, 2007)

Awsome!!!! what did you use in your setup as far as dekes?


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

utmarshman said:


> Awsome!!!! what did you use in your setup as far as dekes?


+1 I would kind of like to know also.. Did the snow's decoy without goose decoys?? great shoot either way!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

utmarshman said:


> Awsome!!!! what did you use in your setup as far as dekes?


We used 15 Canada floaters, and 21 puddle/diver mix ducks. The birds ate it up all day. Dustin spotted the 3 snows about 300 yards South, gave a couple of calls and turned them and they came right over us to the decoys. We shot 2 of them and the 3rd one went out over the pond, turned into the wind and came right back to the decoys where I pounded him at 20 yards. We didn't see any other Snows, and we didn't have Snow decoys out. Also, we left the spinners home and the birds seemed to decoy much closer and more often.
We watched the migration show all day, the geese and ducks were on the move in huge numbers. I just hope a few stick around.
Side Note: The goose decoys were set up wind with the duck decoys following directly behind them, looked like a big slick of birds........Good luck all


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

nice job on the ross geese


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Congrats on a great shoot! Nice to see some snows getting taken, I shot my first ever snow yesterday too. Looks like yours and mine both were immature birds with the dark bills and mixed plumage. Maybe we're becoming part of a major snow flyway, wouldn't that be nice!


----------



## Rabbit_slayer16 (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice shot guys!



richard rouleau said:


> nice job on the ross geese


I was thinking the same thing with the colors, either way, pretty cool!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks Rob for a great day. that was pretty awesome watching the snow lock up on us.Thanks For a great day.


----------

